# end of the season =(



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

well, how well was everyone's goose season? i am truely sad that the season is over...


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

well sad to see it go it was my first yr waterfowl hunting and I loved it learned alot just being out and got alot of memories the first time we got a flock to change directions and come to us,the first time we had geese land in our decoys,the first group of mallards circle,the first duck hitting the water ect it was a great yr and cant wait for next season already looking for new gun and more decoys(geese) anyways thanks for all the info to everyone on this site for the help we have a new lab pup on the way hopfully hes ready for next year


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome year! we helped keep the goose population stable. The ducks was hit or miss this hole year, if we had ducks around we crushed em and if they werent around we killed geese. we killed 16 bands all geese no duck. and made alot of great memiories and took alot of photos. Now im ready for some crow slayin and ice fishin.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sad to see it go. Had the pleasure with hunting with a few guys on here and learned a lot from all of them. ErieAngler and ringmuskie together were a hoot but they both sure know what they're doing around a spread of decoys! Thanks guys.

The hunt for productive fields, rivers, and wetlands continue.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Mushijobah(Kyle) Great hunting with you this year hopefully get a few more hunts in next year as well. It's hard to believe that the season is over already. I had a lot of fun this year met a lot of new people. 

Big fish I might be getting rid of some full body goose decoys if your interested let me know.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

our last day of the season hunt, thanks to goose commader, his son jake their uncle jim, and my dad damnfish and 2 great dogs amigo and deke.. thanks john i really had a blast. looking forward to hunting with you guys next season...


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great pic. quick draw!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All good things come to a close.....sooner or later....Gives ya something to look forward to.........next season.........


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks gpa, we will hopefully have some pics with geese and u in them next season... love ya


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

208 days to go!!!!! =)


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Parker... glad to see you got some geese on the ground...Did not recognize your dad with that full beard..Next year will be here before you know it....JIM....CL....!$


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah he looks different, yeah i was glad we could end the season like that, yes like u said the season will be here before we know it........=)


----------

